# Why is that dildo thread locked at the top of SIM?



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why is the "husband's dildo" thread locked as a sticky at the top of the SIM subforum?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I forgot about the 💩🍆 thread, I’m glad it is getting some sunlight again (sunlight is the best disinfectant).


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have no idea why. It's been fixed.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

That thread was a real pain in the ass. 🤪


----------

